# For SIG.. 30,000L aquarium from Isreal



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wonder if SIG would consider this "big" enough...


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

1000L (260gal) of natural sea water weekly. Holy crap.

I've always told my wife, if we ever won $50mil, I'd take half of it and build myself a personal indoor ocean. Dream big right?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you know your tank is big when you DIVE in to feed your fish lol


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This gentleman lives in Israel and I guess his home is by the side of the sea, so he collects natural sea water. Its amazing tank in a home.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In my best Greg voice

"Wife say I need to sell aquarium or I sleep in it. $200 no clowns. No show get negative feedback."


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

He'd wonder why the guy didn't go deeper. 14,000 gallons would have been better.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to see a video of this tank with LEDs the corals would look stunning with all tht growth...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

